# Hi - I’m new.  Name is Abbie.



## Abbiegail

What do you want to know?


----------



## Darkwind

Hmm...talk about an open-ended question.  

How sexy are you?


----------



## Abbiegail

Meh- medium I guess


----------



## Darkwind

Abbiegail said:


> Meh- medium I guess


LOL

Well, I hear that medium is the new hot!


----------



## Hugo Furst

welcome to our happy home


----------



## JoeMoma

Hi Gail!


----------



## Hossfly

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?






​


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT

Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.

Proceed.


----------



## WinterBorn

Welcome, Abbie.   I'm sure we will get to know more about you as time goes on.

Just a couple of suggestions.   

1) Don't take anything here too seriously.   We have quite a few extremists of various stripes.
2) Don't hesitate to use the Ignore feature.
3) Remember, you don't have to respond to anything.
4) Wear your thick skin when you come onboard.
5) Never let Daniel Palos get you alone.   lol


----------



## Abbiegail

IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:


> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.


I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.


----------



## Abbiegail

Pete7469 said:


> This is where you introduce yourself and tell everyone what you want them to believe.
> 
> All I want to know is if you are stupid.
> 
> I'll find out if I pay anymore attention to you.


Well- if you’re the type of person that thinks everyone that disagrees with you is stupid - then there is a 50% chance that I am stupid.  

When it comes to math and science, though, I think I’m pretty darn smart.


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT

Abbiegail said:


> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.
Click to expand...

I was kidding, but just prepping your from the "warm" welcome of the USMB paranoid Walking Dead tin foil brigade...best of luck!


----------



## Hossfly

Abbiegail said:


> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.
Click to expand...

Ach so...... I see you have "Hide My I.P." too.


----------



## Chuz Life

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?



How can I convince the world that a child's life and rights begin at conception and that they are entitled to the equal protections of our laws?

Sorry. . . 


You asked.


----------



## TNHarley

Welcome Abbie!
Hope you enjoy your stay! Be careful though... everyone but TNHarley is a raging lunatic!


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT

Hossfly said:


> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ach so...... I see you have "Hide My I.P." too.
Click to expand...

^^See?  The elderly tinfoil brigade are already scrambling their walkers....


----------



## DrLove

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?



Welcome - And beware the RW Idiots who actually still believe Trump is a great POTUS.


----------



## Darkwind

TNHarley said:


> Welcome Abbie!
> Hope you enjoy your stay! Be careful though... everyone but TNHarley is a raging lunatic!


I don't rage....I ramble!


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Wyatt earp

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?



Welcome Abby


----------



## TNHarley




----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


>


In before the edit


----------



## Yousaidwhat

IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ach so...... I see you have "Hide My I.P." too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^See?  The elderly tinfoil brigade are already scrambling their walkers....
Click to expand...

This is an upscale environment.

They use Trac chairs.


----------



## Abbiegail

Pete7469 said:


> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well- if you’re the type of person that thinks everyone that disagrees with you is stupid - then there is a 50% chance that I am stupid.
> 
> When it comes to math and science, though, I think I’m pretty darn smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people believe they're fucking geniuses, Most people disagree with me, I still think some of them are smart, even a few libs. Just ask OldLady
> 
> You're still missing the point. This is where you declare your beliefs and ask questions. Why are you so defensive already?
> 
> If you're not confident in your beliefs, this is the place to have them challenged. I have even learned some shit here and I am His Assholiness, Emperor of the Western Hemisphere.
Click to expand...

 If you thought I was being defensive, then I think your whitey tighties are a little too tight.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?


Welcome.

Who's going to win the 3rd race at Santa Anita this weekend?


----------



## JoeMoma

Abbiegail said:


> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.
Click to expand...

If you are not a sock, how do you know what a sock is.......in order to know you are not a sock?


----------



## MarathonMike

Welcome. Quite the variety here, have fun.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?


Do you have any naked pics of yourself?


----------



## Geaux4it

Greetings from Tennessee

-Geaux


----------



## OldLady

Abbiegail said:


> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.
Click to expand...

ummm....not really, apparently


----------



## Leo123

Abbiegail said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you introduce yourself and tell everyone what you want them to believe.
> 
> All I want to know is if you are stupid.
> 
> I'll find out if I pay anymore attention to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well- if you’re the type of person that thinks everyone that disagrees with you is stupid - then there is a 50% chance that I am stupid.
> 
> When it comes to math and science, though, I think I’m pretty darn smart.
Click to expand...


OK, how many prime numbers are there?


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?


Well, you are from Houston & therefore, Texas, so you are definitely in the positive column already.


Ask you anything? Okay: how far away are we from a 50,000 specific impulse electronic propulsion system?


----------



## DarkFury

Abbiegail said:


> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Now, kindly get about the business of explaining that you are not a sock.
> 
> Proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a sock.  I’m pretty sure the admins can figure that out.
Click to expand...

*Our mods tend to be pretty damn stupid. *


----------



## Pete7469

DarkFury said:


> *Our mods tend to be pretty damn stupid. *



I would disagree there, even the moonbats like Doc and Coyote are politically retarded, but I wouldn't call them stupid like most of the moonbat posters.

There's one douchebag who likes to be a "moderate", but he/she/it is just a petty self absorbed little queer.


----------



## OldLady

DarkFury said:


> *Are you a Democrat?
> Do you allow Democrats in your home?
> Does the sight of a Democrat being bullied bother you?*


*Do you allow Democrats in your home?*
LOL Good one.


----------



## BlackSand

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?




*Where'd you go ...* ​
.​


----------



## AquaAthena

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?



*****WELCOME***** Abbiegail! Great to have you here.


----------



## Camp




----------



## OldLady

Camp said:


>


Guessing she is someone you know?


----------



## saveliberty

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?



How is Elmo doing?


----------



## yiostheoy

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?


How nice !!

And you even come with an avatar to go with your moniker.

Bravo !!


----------



## jillian

Abbiegail said:


> Meh- medium I guess



you don't have to answer things like that. 

hi.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Moonglow

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?


Something simple like when does the Earth die...


----------



## Picaro

Has this profile been vetted by ChrisL yet?


----------



## flacaltenn

BlackSand said:


> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
Click to expand...


Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.  

Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".


----------



## Leo123

flacaltenn said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
Click to expand...


Abbie, Abbie where art thou?  I asked you a question about math which you said you were good at.  So far no reply and no sign of you.   Is you or ain't you a bot?


----------



## Leo123

flacaltenn said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
Click to expand...


All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.


----------



## flacaltenn

Leo123 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
Click to expand...


It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.


----------



## Leo123

flacaltenn said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
Click to expand...


I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.


----------



## flacaltenn

Leo123 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.
Click to expand...


Oh heck no.. Wasnt pointing at you.. It was several others..


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_Welcome to USMB, if you're even still here._

_I suggest staying out of the Flame Zone, and I suggest ignoring anyone that is off-topic unless you'd like to make a habit of constantly pointing out that everyone in the thread is offtopic._

_As for questions, do you like pie, and if so, which kind is your favorite?_


----------



## Marion Morrison

Do you like our mascot?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Leo123 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.
Click to expand...


*"I didn't body slam anyone."*

This is good to know, _any_ form of touching body to _body_ is against forum rules 

*No Touching and Sit on Your Hands at All Times to Avoid Accidental Touching.*


----------



## JoeMoma

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where'd you go ...* ​
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I didn't body slam anyone."*
> 
> This is good to know, _any_ form of touching body to _body_ is against forum rules
> 
> *No Touching and Sit on Your Hands at All Times to Avoid Accidental Touching.*
Click to expand...

Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Do you like our mascot?



I do not have my own mascot, I do have my own Cheerleaders though and here they are in action


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JoeMoma said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, she noticed "how damn friendly" a place USMB is.
> 
> Amazing how some folks can't hold their fire for a Welcome thread. And damn depressing that the sniping is more important than the "social" part of "social media".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I didn't body slam anyone."*
> 
> This is good to know, _any_ form of touching body to _body_ is against forum rules
> 
> *No Touching and Sit on Your Hands at All Times to Avoid Accidental Touching.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!
Click to expand...


*"Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!"*

Yes


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL can smell a sock through her Ethernet cable. 

AbbieGail sounds familiar. Cannot remember where from.


----------



## JoeMoma

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I didn't body slam anyone."*
> 
> This is good to know, _any_ form of touching body to _body_ is against forum rules
> 
> *No Touching and Sit on Your Hands at All Times to Avoid Accidental Touching.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!"*
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

I'm going to start a campaign to encourage emojis to stop smoking.

Looks like that lady is into vaping, That object she is holding doesn't look like a tobacco cig.


----------



## kiwiman127

Well, it's clear some of the RW assholes showed who they are and what they are, very quickly. They also chose to immediately show their style they have to anyone who disagrees with them.
Nice job buttheads.


----------



## danielpalos

Abbiegail said:


> What do you want to know?


Dear Abbie, 

I love to, "give women heck in the non-porn sector"; is that wrong?


----------



## JoeMoma

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was ask her a simple math question.  She said she was good at math.  No answer yet......I wasn't unfriendly at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I didn't body slam anyone."*
> 
> This is good to know, _any_ form of touching body to _body_ is against forum rules
> 
> *No Touching and Sit on Your Hands at All Times to Avoid Accidental Touching.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!"*
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeMoma

danielpalos said:


> Abbiegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Abbie,
> 
> I love to, "give women heck in the non-porn sector"; is that wrong?
Click to expand...

Abbie hasn't been to USMB since late October.  I have a feeling that she may not be back answering questions.


----------



## danielpalos

darn.


----------



## JoeMoma

danielpalos said:


> darn.


Guess you will need to ask your question to a different female.


----------



## danielpalos

i never get any answers.  honesty is just, "too freaky" for women.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL can smell a sock through her Ethernet cable.
> 
> AbbieGail sounds familiar. Cannot remember where from.



Chris has an abnormally sensitive olfactory system.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL can smell a sock through her Ethernet cable.
> 
> AbbieGail sounds familiar. Cannot remember where from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris has an abnormally sensitive olfactory system.
Click to expand...


That quite impressive, someone from Austria busting out with "olfactory"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL can smell a sock through her Ethernet cable.
> 
> AbbieGail sounds familiar. Cannot remember where from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris has an abnormally sensitive olfactory system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That quite impressive, someone from Austria busting out with "olfactory"
Click to expand...


I Googled Sense of Smell and Olfaction appear.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JoeMoma said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the math fun. It was likely to do with being body-slammed at the door before she really opened her mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't body slam anyone.   I just asked a question and, BTW I have been body slammed on multiple occasions....I'm still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I didn't body slam anyone."*
> 
> This is good to know, _any_ form of touching body to _body_ is against forum rules
> 
> *No Touching and Sit on Your Hands at All Times to Avoid Accidental Touching.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your emoji smokes too much Damnit!"*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Hey we're neighbors!
Hello from Katy Tx.


----------



## JoeMoma

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL can smell a sock through her Ethernet cable.
> 
> AbbieGail sounds familiar. Cannot remember where from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris has an abnormally sensitive olfactory system.
Click to expand...

Thank you for not smoking!


----------

